# My first pet Tervigon



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Tervigon conversion in progress...


I started with the head... I used the Trygon Mandibles and Head Carapace which I shortened, placed at an angle and then shaped with a Dremel and modelling knife.. I also resculpted the back carapace from the original Carnifex head using Milliput.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Then using the Carnifex body and two of the Spined Carapace I extended the upper part of the body...











This as you can imagine left a huge gap beneath and so using a razorsaw I remove the top ribs from my fex torso and using Milliput extended the ribs upwards until they were in the right place. I then reseated the top ribs and using a mixture of tin foil and terracotta milliput I created the egg sacks you can see in this picture...

You can also see at this stage one of my Termagant models bursting out of the Egg-sac...


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

As you can see in these pics the Sculpting work is very rough at the moment as Milliput is not nearly as Malleable or easy to work with as green stuff...

it is however CHEAPER 

Once set properly I will neaten everything up with greenstuff before painting..


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I really wanted the model to make my Carnifex look small so I opted for a Trygon sized base.. (Which I cut from ply) 

I cut the scything talons about 1/3rd of the way up and drilled and inserted brass rod.. I then rescuplted the talons and allowed them to set hard. 

Leaving about 6mm protruding from the bottom of each of the talons allowed me to drill into the wooden base and pin the entire Tervigon safely to the base. Its come out very sturdy although its probably going to be a pain for me to paint now...





































Okay so as you can see I am not the best sculpter so I will have to spend alot of time working on it with a Dremel, Files etc.. Once I am happy I will greenstuff some details on there...

Next pic I post will be the painted model so stay tuned


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice work! Will you add more "newborn" Gaunts to the base?


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice conversion work, now the painting will be very important to give the right look to the model.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Nice work! Will you add more "newborn" Gaunts to the base?


Yes I have one on there already running away from the Tervigon and I am toying with the idea of having one lying in some sort of fetal position...

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nicely done and excellent documentation, will look forward to the finished produt :victory:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

alien said:


> Nice conversion work, now the painting will be very important to give the right look to the model.


Agreed. What color scheme were you thinking of for your Nids?


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Agreed. What color scheme were you thinking of for your Nids?


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=45209

The rest of my Hive is in this thread if you want to take a look


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Looking good so far. I can't wait to see it painted

Skar


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

loving the look od this so far cant wait to see the finished product +rep


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the rep/comments guys. Much appreciated. I have actually made some decent progress and hope to finish it either tonight or tomorrow, time permitting.

I will post the pics as soon as they are done


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay here is the finished paintjob.. The base is about halfway there but there is plenty left to do with some gooey water effects and perhaps another Termagant.. Also a little more in the way of tiny plant life maybe...

Anyways.. tell me what you guys think..


















































































Comments really welcome guys as this is going to be the first of three.. I hope you enjoyed looking at the pics...


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

That is awesome. Very creative.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

An excellent converison and a really good paint job to boot + rep

Grish


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great conversion and lovly paintjob. I love the whole effect of the model. The pink on the spawn sacks looks just right. I like the way they are spawning fully armed and ready to go. Have some +rep.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Very nice model, paintjob, conversion, pose everything is right about it  +rep

IF you could could you take a picture of it beside a normal carnifex to to show size comparisons??


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Sure here you go as requested.. My carnifex are all made to look big though also as I try to pose them in very threatening ways...

This should give you a decent idea of his size though...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

that is big. a lot bigger than I thought it was to be perfectly honest. Very nice though the pose really catches the model  especially in the comparison pictures


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Real shame you cant see its head from that camera angle though isnt it heh..

Thanks


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Friggin' gorgeous. But you need some sort of amniotic fluid on and around the newborn termagaunt. When it comes to bugs the "ick factor" is just as important as any other part of the paint job.:grin:


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

This is a stunning work, bravo!


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Sanguinary Dan said:


> Friggin' gorgeous. But you need some sort of amniotic fluid on and around the newborn termagaunt. When it comes to bugs the "ick factor" is just as important as any other part of the paint job.:grin:


Yep I mentioned I didnt quite finish the base yet. I need to go out and grab some water effects from the craft store at some point. Also I am going to add a few small "plants" to the model.


----------



## Wynter (Jun 6, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful conversion.After reading this post and looking at your army thread, I am totally inspired to build a tyranid army +rep for you


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170723650010?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

For sale


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, excellent work man, I might have to steal some of these ideas from you if GW don't make a kit soon!


----------

